# Turbotax mileage deduction calc is not working



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

anyone else having an issue?

Tried to enter in my mileage data five separate times. It won't give me the deduction. LOL, this software is corrupt.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It worked for me. You're using the self-employed version? You've used the standard mileage option on this vehicle before?


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

yeah, unfortunately I have three different intuit accounts. One linked to my Uber account, which I've never used before doesn't give me the mileage deduction for some mysterious reason.

But the older intuit account that I've used for the last ten years to do taxes does calculate it properly. 

I'd like to use the turbotax attached to my Uber account, but it's not worth this hassle.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Did you get the issue fixed? I'm having the same issue.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm having the same issue. 
Every time I try to enter my mileage expecting the standard mileage deduction the numbers don't register. I have entered it 18 times, been on the phone with 9 different TurboTax agents, received at least a dozen different stories and explanations. I was disconnected four times and had three agents promise to call me back and not do it. I have wasted at least 7-8 hours chasing this down and had an agent say how sorry he was and offer a free upgrade to the version where I can talk to a tax pro for help (only to have that rescinded). I was told by one support agent that it won't work right until I issue my 1099 forms and I had to explain that I don't issue 1099s as I didn't pay anyone for work services. I did receive some 1099s. She insisted I still needed to send out 1099s and the program won't work until I do - I hung up on her and got the help of my old friend Glenlivet (double).

In the end they finally fessed up that the program doesn't work and it is a known issue that the other nine didn't know about or bother to tell me. Now I am on an e-mail list to notify me when it is fixed. I'm not optimistic. I'm usually pretty good at getting things rectified in disputes but they have me licked. I don't know if they are telling me the truth about it being a known issue or just trying to shake this ant off their boot. I don't know if I will hear back with the fix or not. But be forewarned that at least in the online version linked from Uber you may think you took mileage but TurboTax just ignored the entry. This is particularly troublesome because this version does not permit you to actually see the IRS forms to see what they put down. You have to trust them and they are not proving very trustworthy.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you guys using the self-employed version ? I don't see how I would have got a $27,000 vehicle credit If the mileage wasn't counted


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

UPDATE: My 10th try reached a representative that actually helped solved the problem. DO NOT IMPORT YOUR DATA FROM UBER & LYFT; ENTER IT MANUALLY! We deleted everything that was sucked in by the automatic import and when I manually entered the data, the normal fields appear and the data registered as it's supposed to. 
The glitch is still there but at least I found a work-around.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That makes sense because I didn't import anything. Good to know thanks for updating


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Everything seems to get stuck on last years earning if using import function... TurboTax is now just as buggy as Uber... 😑


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

JD1 said:


> anyone else having an issue?
> 
> Tried to enter in my mileage data five separate times. It won't give me the deduction. LOL, this software is corrupt.


In addition to what is in my post above, you will need to go into tools and remove the forms created each time you entered your vehicle. When you open forms scroll down the list until you see the car listed 5 times (or however many times you tried). I had to remove 18 entries because while it wasn't catching the mileage, it was catching the tolls, parking and other expenses each time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I do know if you do the self-employed sick time tax credit oh, you're not able to file yet they say the form is not available until February 11th. We only have until February 15th in order to get both state and federal for free. However upon Googling it, it looks like the form can't even be submitted . The Form has to be printed off, filled out and mailed in. So I suspect your entire Tax return has to be mailed in? It wasn't letting people proceed in filing without that for me either. That's what led me to the whole Googling thing LOL I guess you can proceed but you have to go into the tools and delete the form. I don't recall ever having to do this before so I don't know if it's a new thing but just so everyone is aware there seems to be extra forms causing issues this year


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Are you guys using the self-employed version ? I don't see how I would have got a $27,000 vehicle credit If the mileage wasn't counted


It may be too late for some, but you need only the Deluxe version of Turbo Tax to file your taxes as an independent contractor. It contains Schedules C and SE, and is much less expensive than the Home and Office or Premier versions. T/T tries to make you think that you need one of their higher priced products, but that's just marketing. Costco usually has the Deluxe version for around $40 if you get it early. It comes as a CD along with a downloadable format.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

I just went with HR Block. If you get the digital download from Amazon it's only $32


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I used the self employed version. I was able to do both state and Federal for free by accessing it through Uber


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> We only have until February 15th in order to get both state and federal for free.


According to Uber website, you have until Feb 28:

[HEADING=1]Important dates[/HEADING]

*February 28, 2021:* Deadline for free federal and state filing with TurboTax Self-Employed, 50% off TurboTax Live Self-Employed
*April 15, 2021:* Deadline for free federal filing with TurboTax Self-Employed, 50% off TurboTax Live Self-Employed (state filing not included)
*April 15, 2021:* Tax filing deadline


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> According to Uber website, you have until Feb 28:
> 
> [HEADING=1]Important dates[/HEADING]
> 
> ...


God dammit! I gave up my sick leave credit for this nonsense. I just went back to look and yes, you are correct. it has been changed&#129318;‍♀ originally, it was saying the 15th. I don't know why because it's never been that way. I just submitted them on Sunday. I worked on them for a couple weeks though before I filed them. So I originally saw the date of the 15th probably the last week of January maybe the week before. I should have known things would change though. Oh well it is what it is. I'm getting a refund which I never would have expected. so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> God dammit! I gave up my sick leave credit for this nonsense. I just went back to look and yes, you are correct. it has been changed&#129318;‍♀ originally, it was saying the 15th. I don't know why because it's never been that way.


Stock sites like TDameritrade and Robinhood won't have tax info available up until Feb 16.
(I thought all institutions had to have tax info ready by Jan 31. Who knows.)

Usually I file by Feb 3 or 4, but I'm waiting for stock tax info. (First time playing the stocks for me this year)
No state tax in NV, so no rush for TurboTax to be free, but still......

Having TurboTax free, past the 15th will certainly help those folks with stock gains AND having to file state tax.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I was a tad confused at this issue you guys had,

I had no trouble getting it to work but i didn't upload $&% from uber. I just manually added my miles, then added the rental car expenses (way way way WAY more than the mileage)

So I had zero issues by NOT uploading ubers screwed up numbers. Took me all of 5 minutes to manually add everything in. And I had 9 separate 1099s to add.

The "miles" that uber showed were a drop in the bucket and entirely included in my taxi rental expenses.

(which are 100% deductible because i had to drive my own car to the shop to pick up the taxi)

I still had like 4,900 miles but that's including going between rental properties and the all the delivery stuff I do.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I was a tad confused at this issue you guys had,
> 
> I had no trouble getting it to work but i didn't upload $&% from uber. I just manually added my miles, then added the rental car expenses (way way way WAY more than the mileage)
> 
> ...


How much were your rental car expenses?

I don't know how many miles to drive but my mileage usually gives me a deduction between $25,000 and $30,000 . Even with a $300 a week car rental, for every single week of the year, and $300 a week in gas (totally random numbers), that would barely put me over my normal mileage deduction


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> How much were your rental car expenses?
> 
> I don't know how many miles to drive but my mileage usually gives me a deduction between $25,000 and $30,000 . Even with a $300 a week car rental, for every single week of the year, and $300 a week in gas (totally random numbers), that would barely put me over my normal mileage deduction


The thing about rental cars is that you can't deduct mileage you have to deduct actual expenses.

The cabs are never officially registered/insured to me personally so legally in the eyes of the IRS it's a rental.

I actually KNOW that i could use my own car cheaper than renting a taxi but for the increase per fare it's absolutely worth it. In my town 17 fares a day gets you less than $100-120 on uber/lyft. In the cab 17 fares gets me about _$150 profit._

Quite simply I'm better off in the taxi while making the assumption that my own automobile runs on unicorn farts and rainbow magic.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

I ran into this problem too, on TTAX SE and I found what is really a good workaround.

Problem: how to enter mileage, edit it, or add for a second car.
If you try to do anything like that after entering the first time, it's going to cause problems. In reality, every time you go in there, it will create a new mileage deduction form! I actually had 14 of them for 2 cars at one point.

Solution.

In the left menu, click on :Tax tools".
When it opens the submenu, click on tools.A menu window will open.
Click on "Delete a form". This will bring up a list of all the forms that have been created.
Search for something that looks like "Schedule C (**your business name**) -- Car & Truck Expenses Worksheet (**make model, or blank**)"
Select Delete (and confirm, etc., until you come back to the list)
Repeat 4 and 5 until all are deleted.
Go back and add one mileage form for each car. BE SURE TO GET IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME. THERE'S NO WAY TO EDIT! You can only delete and create a new one.
Or, if you aren't too far in, there's a tool choice to clear all and start over. I ended up doing that, just for peace of mind.
Hope this helps! :cafe:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> I ran into this problem too, on TTAX SE and I found what is really a good workaround.
> 
> Problem: how to enter mileage, edit it, or add for a second car.
> If you try to do anything like that after entering the first time, it's going to cause problems. In reality, every time you go in there, it will create a new mileage deduction form! I actually had 14 of them for 2 cars at one point.
> ...


yes!! It wasn't letting me submit my taxes because their 7202 form wasn't available yet and TurboTax had added it into my taxes. I decided I wasn't even going to submit it so I could get my taxes turned in but it wouldn't let me file. So after doing some research, I discovered I had to go in and delete the form. I had no idea about this! Looking back at my taxes a couple years ago, I submitted 146 page tax return! I have no freaking clue what's on there I'm scared to look&#129318;‍♀


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> yes!! It wasn't letting me submit my taxes because their 7202 form wasn't available yet and TurboTax had added it into my taxes. I decided I wasn't even going to submit it so I could get my taxes turned in but it wouldn't let me file. So after doing some research, I discovered I had to go in and delete the form. I had no idea about this! Looking back at my taxes a couple years ago, I submitted 146 page tax return! I have no freaking clue what's on there I'm scared to look&#129318;‍♀


That's ok, mine's 170 pages this year. I suspect it has a couple minor issues that I need to resolve, but it's close to being right.
:roflmao:

But you really do want to go back and look to see if there's stuff that doesn't belong or is a duplicate. On the one hand, you might improve your situation and be able to file 1040-x and get money back. On the other hand, you might owe more. Better to find it and correct it before they find it and find you. The sooner the better - less interest and penalties.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> That's ok, mine's 170 pages this year. I suspect it has a couple minor issues that I need to resolve, but it's close to being right.
> :roflmao:
> 
> But you really do want to go back and look to see if there's stuff that doesn't belong or is a duplicate. On the one hand, you might improve your situation and be able to file 1040-x and get money back. On the other hand, you might owe more. Better to find it and correct it before they find it and find you. The sooner the better - less interest and penalties.


Oh this is from a couple years ago but I just discovered tonight&#129318;‍♀ nothing like bringing attention to your return. I might as well have flashing lights on it saying hey audit me


----------

